# Little Lipper flush trim router guide



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I'm not seeing the need for a guide if you are using a flush trim bit that already has a guide bushing on it. Does it act as a stabilizer?


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, it's a guide that keeps the router very stable. The guide lays flat on the face of the work piece, as opposed to balancing the router on the edge which can lead to tipping. When I've routed that way before, I clamped an additional piece of wood to the work piece for better control, but I find using this guide a better method. Small pieces might be better suited for the router table.

Here's a video that shows how it works:


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

The video cleared up my confusion. I was only considering using it in a vertical orientation, not laying it over horizontally.


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry, should have posted that originally. Laying it horizontal was a game changer for me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a gadgets man and had a yawn when I first read this… lucky I came back and looked at the video… impressive.

Must admit, I recently bought my *Milwaukee* trimmer with an *offset-base* (hell, I didn't know what they were when I bought it… the offset, not the trimmer). If it wasn't for that, I'd already be waiting for delivery of this item.

I'm sure many more jocks would be impressed if they bothered to watch the video… thanks for the review *'dog*.

Suggestion… Move the video to a more appropriate place in the body of the original post as many viewers may not bother to read all the comments and miss it.


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks Duck, I have taken your advice and added the link in the first post. When you look at a photo of the guide it's not intuitive how it's used. Who knew Ducks were so smart?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... Who knew Ducks were so smart?
> - Fotodog


Ahah!... amongst being used as a *bad example*... I'm getting *edjewmecated* to find other uses for me.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

That looks really handy and useful.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a project coming up that I need this for. I just ordered it.


----------



## JRWOOD (Jul 1, 2018)

I like it. Thank you for the post. I am going in.


----------



## NedalNooh (Nov 25, 2021)

balancing a trimmer on a narrow edge is tricky. this tool is definitely useful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I got mine in the mail today and anxious to try it out.


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

Awesome, hope you like it!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Bought one two days ago and it arrives Tuesday. We've got a fair amount of solid-wood edging to deal with next week and hopefully this speeds up the flushing process.


----------

